# Trucks



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Which truck is the better buy?*​
Chevy3440.48%Ford3440.48%Dodge1113.10%Gmc55.95%


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey guys, I will be in the market for a new truck soon and I would like some opinions on trucks. I want a full size pickk-up. I have pretty much narrowed it down to a Dodge, Ford and GMC. I would just like your opinions on them. I know that this is starting up a big argument but i would really like to know some info from actual people, not the dealers :wink: Any help would be nice :beer:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

You can never go wrong with a Chevrolet Silverado.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

AAAAAHHHHH, the old "which truck is better". I will always be a Ford man. :wink:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Peterbilt, Kenworth them are trucks the ones listed are pickups. By the way trucks haul cattle and grain pickups haul beer and deer.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I KNEW someone was going to say that. It did not take very long either. :lol:


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

FORD Find Out Road Death
Fix Order Ready Delivery


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Just want to add if you need a pickup get a FORD if you need to get groceries look at the other makes.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

OUTSTANDING!!!!!! I knew I liked you for some reason fishless!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You should add some of the far eastern trucks too. I like ford, and I would like to say ford, but the Asians have the one up on us when it comes to automobiles these days.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

deafishunt said:


> FORD Find Out Road Death
> Fix Order Ready Delivery


Fix Or Repair Daily

Found On Road Dead


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey MT, I think they have always had one up on us from the begining. As far as this subject goes. I am just a hard headed German and I will always buy American. I guess thats just me.


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

The timeless questions that will stomp philosophers after we have deceased.... "which truck is better?"

This is Ford country, on a quiet night you can hear a Chevrolet rust. :toofunny:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I would like to fund American companies too, especially being from a majorly automotive state. The Asian companies simply produce better quality cars for less money because they have national health care, among other things.

As to the fix or repair daily, I can vouch for that. A sad reality.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I own an F150 (me and the bank).
I do like all the big 3, each for their own characteristics.
- Dodge, they just look like they have a big set of kahouna's hanging under them(Heck, Walker Texas Ranger drove one !!!).
- Chevy/GMC, in the half ton I feel they have the most cab room. Not counting the huge cab Dodge just came out with.
- Ford, my vote does have to go with a Ford though. I think in the 1/2 tons they have the best ride. Also, being the #1 selling truck there are more of them available on the used market, so with the used market competition you can purchase them for less. Others will say they do not hold their value as well, I feel that is because there are more of them on the road and the end result is, you can purchase them for less.

*Fact*: #1 vehicle own by millionaires is the Ford truck. 
*Reason*: A large majority of the occupations of people who are worth a million or more is the farmer, rancher, etc.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Toyota


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

SiouxperDave25
I do agree, heck of a vehicle......


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

SiouxperDave25 said:


> Toyota


I'll third that. End of story. Nothing compares.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

FORD 
First On Race Day


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

In reference to "which is the best buy"... I have saved thousands of $$ on the GM pick-ups I buy buy using the GM Mastercard. If you are a disciplined card user that 5% rebate on your purchases adds up fast. Like they say "turing plastic into steel". I will be taking delivery on an 06 Silvarado in a couple weeks and I will shave an extra $3150.00 after my best deal and "down payment assistance" (rebate) thanks to the GM card. And I have not paid one cent in interest or fees.

As far as the Ford vs Chevy thing, I shudder at even the thought of having an F-150... looks like you would need a step ladder to reach over the side of the box. For a hunting rig that is unacceptable IMHO. I use a work topper with side doors and when setting out a field spread its great!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i too am a ford man but i have a diesel. not sure if that applies.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

FORD backwards = Driver Returns On Foot.

Research has shown that 80% of all Fords ever made are still on the road today. The other 20% made it home.

The New feature on the Ford Northland Edition will be a heated tailgate. So you won't freeze your hands while pushing it.

GMC = God Made Chevy

GMC = Giant Mountain Climber


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

which year range are you looking at. Old fords are nice cause they come with lockin rear ends vs chevy/GMs open ones. New fords interor room suck, ive never felt so cramped in a full size. Our 95 bronco with 216,000 on it the moter still pulls harder than our 94 GMC with only 120,000 on it, . Ive riden in many dodges new and old and they are very solid trucks. Room is good, and moter pulls really nice, plus if your lookin a deisal they got the cummins! As for diesal reliablity Powerstroke(Ford) as had 19 recals/repair bullitans, Durmax(Chevy/GMC) has had about 8, Cummins(Dodge) has had 0! The only real disadvange with dodge is resale tends to be hight if your looking at uded and the diff is open like chevy. I do give our GMC credit for being a 1/2 ton and many times carying 1 1/2 tons +.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

CHEVY= can hear every valve yappin'.....

My dad has only bought one four wheel drive truck..... in 1979, he bought a FORD E-350 van with the extension and sent it to Salt Lake City to be converted to FWD.... The 351 windsor is a little tired now but he still has that beast.

(He saved the 429 and c-6 tranny from an old t-bird and is planning a rebuild and transplant).

With 6 inches of lift and 33's, (weighing close to 8,000 lbs loaded, it made a nice, big camping beach buggy. I couldn't tell you how many suburbans/blazers we pulled out of sand on the Outer Banks, NC. (and that included the friend (Larry) that we went camping with. After 20+ years with 'burbans.....Larry finally switched over to a FORD FWD van.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I will always be a Chevy/GM purchaser, but if you're looking to do some serious hauling and put the pickup through the ringer, I'd say Ford. :2cents:


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I think they are all good choices. I would pick the one that appeals to you. All make about the same MPG, which is usually low.

They are all tough, but will require some type of maintenance later, whether it be water pump, head gasket, fuel pump, alternator, and the list goes on.

I would not rule out the full size Toyota, they are now made in America by Americans. I have seen alot of these lately.

See yeaw


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I owned a Toyota Tacoma, then went to a Dodge in 98, then to a Ford F-150, and now currently own a Chevy Silverado.

I really like the ride and power of my Chevy, but none of the trucks are as dependable as my Toyota was. I owned that the longest. When this one is retired, I will go back to a Toyota.

Besides Toyotas are the only ones where EVERYTHING is built right here in America.

Sorry but you can't throw out the "I am going to buy American" unless you can honestly say that your TV, VCR, DVD, Stereo, Clothes, and everything else in your home is made in the USA.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

live2hunt said:


> I owned a Toyota Tacoma, then went to a Dodge in 98, then to a Ford F-150, and now currently own a Chevy Silverado.
> 
> I really like the ride and power of my Chevy, but none of the trucks are as dependable as my Toyota was.
> 
> Live, could you elaborate on this as far what you deem dependable? I drive Chevy's my neighbor drives Fords and another drives Dodges. My current truck has 185,000 on it 1 set of brakes, fuel pump and light switch. My neighbors have similar experiences with there pickups. I feel these are dependable??


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Sure, I will PM you so we don't hi-jack this thread.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

Toyota all the way...

you guys that think you are buying american made trucks buy buying fords and chevys should do some more research on where they are put together and where the parts come from.... just because their corporate is in Detroit, does that make them American.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If you can get a red Ford they are the good ones... :lol: color makes about as much difference as brand name these days. When one of the makers decides to get some balls and let us have some gas mileage they will be the best. Until then as long as people are buying them they won't change anything other than cosmetics.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I own a chevy silverado. It will be paid off next year so I hope to get at least another 5 years out of it.

That being said if I was to need a diesel it would be a Ford.

My next truck will be a Toyota. I know too many people with 250k miles on their tacomas and 4runners with only brakes, tires, and oil changes for repairs. I got a friend that sells bait for a living so he drives alot, he just turned 300K on his 4runner and decided to stick another engine in it because everything else was so solid. The tundras are kinda new to have that longevity yet but the reviews say they are just as good.

The only bad thing is they hold their value so well you might as well figure on buying new. You really don't save a lot by getting used unless you get one with a lot of miles.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

FORD............Fine......Outstanding...........Reliable.............Dependable...........


----------



## Snowhunter07 (Feb 21, 2006)

*F*ound *O*n *R*eservation *D*ump


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> IThe Asian companies simply produce better quality cars for less money because they have national health care, among other things.


That is the last thing we need in the USA, another government program to care of people who didn't take care of their own health earlier in life. Oh wait...its McDonald's fault for selling fast food!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I have owned them all and have converted soley to FORD, every other make that I owned could not stand up to the abuse that I put them through!! Regardless of all of the abbreviations and such, a Ford has never left me beside the road and looking for a way home. I currently own a 2001 Ford Contour for commuting to work daily, my 2003 F-150 Ext Cab, long bed high rise topper, used to do man stuff like fishing, hunting, pulling the 29ft camper, and going places most vehicles were never ment to go, and the wifes new 2006 F-150 Lariet Super crew, "the family truck" this truck hauls six people comfotably, and one of the seats is taken up with a car seat the two older kids don't complain any more about not having enough room in the back with the car seat between them, and they are 12 and 15 years old. All I can say is that the new 2006 as far ride and comfort is concernd is that you will not find a better ride in a pickup out on the market if you don't believe me go drive one you will not be sorry, it is like having a lincoln continetal with 4X4 that is how smooth the ride is. It really beats the ride of my 2003 all to pieces. Oh and the best part is that the new 2006 5.4 liter engine has 50 more horsepower than my 2003 5.4 liter, it will smoke the tires for about 25 feet, yes both rear tires!! If your are not convinced yet all I can tell you is go to the local Ford dealer and ask to see the frame display of different makes of trucks out on the market, after that and a test ride you will be convinced. I do not know where you live butif you ever go hunting in ND in the fall, as your driving around don't you wonder why the chevy guys and the dodge guys are all parked next to the major gravel roads and walking in two miles to get to the spot and the ford guys are parked next to the tree rows only a couple of blocks from the spot. That too should answer your question about which trucks are tougher and what they will go through. Good luck on your quest to purchase a new truck, all I can say is that if you do not buy a Ford you will regret it later on, and end up selling what ever it is that you bought to go and buy a real man's truck FORD!!


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

SiouxperDave25 said:


> Toyota


 I gotta agree with Dave, the dependability of the Toyota is none better, Have any of you seen the new Toyota FJ Cruiser? It looks beafy for a SUV, I like the looks of it.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

ford hands down :beer: but the dodge dakota is probably the best mid-size truck out there


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

FORD------- F%cking Old Recycled Dodge!!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I like Ford. I currently drive a 2000 F150. My Dad always used to drive F150's up until a few years ago. He bought an F350 7.3L Powerstroke in 2001 and says he will never go back to a "small" truck. In 2004 he bought a new F350 6.0L. I love these big diesel trucks. He lets me borrow them on occasion and I have never had so much fun driving. Pulling a 14 ft enclosed trailer to WEFest, I decided to put his truck to the boards. Broke both tires loose for 15 ft. Not to mention they will beat cars, which weigh 5000 lbs less than them. And all this is at stock. Upgrade them and you can have a lot of fun. My next vehicle will be a Ford Super Duty.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

So N 14 what are you driving up there in Gods country, I have been through Upham many a times, mostly Ford owners there at least that seems to be what's parked in the driveways, with the occasional dodge thrown in for good measure. Oh and over in Newburg if you park out in front of the bar there it is about 4 Fords to one of anything else, at least on friday and saturday evenings. As a matter of fact when you get on the north side of HWY 2 I personally have yet to see a chevy dealer I believe that they are all Ford dealerships until you hit minot and then it is the variety show.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

Did you hear Ford came out with the heated tail gate option this year....

so your hands dont get cold when you are pushing them home!!!!

:lol:

I just like to give the ford guys a hard time.... they are as nice as everything out there..... I would only buy Toyota but I would drive either a ford or a chevy but not a dodge... I would get rid of it as fast as possible.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I have an 04 Hemi powered Ram 2500 that I pull my camper with. I like it a lot but is a little rough riding without a load on it. My work pickup is a 1990 Ford F150 with a 302 and 5 speed. I found this one 4 years ago with 62000 original miles on it. We use it to pull anhydrous tanks back and forth from the plant to weigh them and is used for most of our hunting outings. It'll get 16 to 18 miles per gallon while the Hemi gets about 13 to 14 without anything hooked behind it. Put a big load behind it and I'm lucky to get 10.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Toyota head of the pack, GM passable if you can't find a Toyota, the rest are just junk!


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

here is what i read in a car magazine-can't remember which one.
If you want a diesel..buy a dodge (cummings)
if you want a truck with a nice ride and to pull on highways...chevy
if you want a truck to work the shi! out of...ford.
I personally have a silverado-love it, but would not object to one of the new fords--they're sweet. One of the big difference is ground clearance. Ford has more. I love my chevy but have to admit, my dad's 05 ford pulled me out twice this year.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

You know its not what you buy but what you build.
Go for what you think looks and rides the best and has the most room. Then later when you use it and it pulls like a passenger car add a B&M Shift kit dual exhaust and a K&N filter sags to much when you pull a heavy load balance the load on the trailer to much and add heavier springs to your truck and keep going till your happy. As for me i have a 1994 Chevrolet Silverado it has 305,659 miles and it wasn't perfect when i bought it. It couldn't even get the posi to spin the tires so of course i added dual exhaust and some other upgrades and now she can break both back tires loose all the way up to 3rd gear (its an auto) but it shifts while spining. So you don't have to go for the best performing even though it would be nice go for the most cofortable because its easier to make more horsepower than it is to make the cab bigger.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

That is one thing- I can't believe how low those Silverados sit to the ground. To me it just seems like a truck marketed to people that don't actually use them for what they are made for.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

Chevy or GMC, then dodge if its a deal you cant pass up. I had a 1997 F150 with the triton V8, nothing to complain about the actual vehicle, the engine on the other hand is a whole different story. It had ZERO power, and got about 10 mpg even on the highway. It had less power than my s10 blazer with a v6. I now have a 1997 chevy Z71 w/ the 5.7L that has more than twice the miles that the ford did, runs better, gets WAY better gas miliage(20-22hwy,17town), and has the power to haul any trailer or whatever that I have.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

1shotWonder
You must of had the 4.6 Liter. The 5.4 liter is a totally different story when it comes to power, there is plenty. I have put on tires on mine that are 3 or 4 sizes larger than it came with. Towed a 23' camper for 3 summers and had plenty of passing power. I get 10 to 12 mpg around town and 16 to 17 mpg on the highway at 55 yo 60 mph, on the interstate at speed of 75 to 80 mph it gets around 13 ot 14 mpg.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Don't worry, this is not Ranger_Compact giving you mechanical advice on trucks, I am her fiance and a manager at an auto parts store here in Fargo.

I can tell you that it is VERY common to see a 2004 or 2005 Ford truck in that needs an alternator, EGR valve, ignition coils, battery, etc. Sure you see Chevy's with 35,000 miles on them and the front differential leaks, but that isn't something that is critical to the vehicle perfomance. Ford parts are also quite expensive compared to the competition. Henry Ford once said that if he could guarantee that everyone would buy their parts from him, he'd sell his trucks for free. That's something you've got to consider when buying the truck, not the up-front cost, but what it's going to cost you in the long run. GM alternator= $120, Ford= $190. And considering the Ford alternator is going to go out twice as often, you're looking at quite a chunk of change. If you're looking for a truck with a diesel, the new Duramax is a very good choice with unbelieveable power for it's size (360 HP, 605 lb-ft/trq, 6.6 liters) and is almost silent compared with Dodge and Ford. If you're looking for interior volume then a Dodge is the truck for you, the new Mega Cab is HUGE. Some might say too big, but to each their own I guess. The Dodge is also the most expensive but also the best interior quality of the big three and looks like it's going to eat you when you see one coming up from behind. I will have to agree with SiouxperDave25, the Toyota Tundra is a fantastic truck, and I've never heard one complaint from an owner of one, other than the fact that there isn't a huge aftermarket for them yet. Also, the Nissan Titan is a great truck that deserves a look, as well as the Mitsubishi Raider (sort of full size, same thing as a Dodge Dakota but with a better off-road package). My domestic vote goes for the Chevy/GMC, with Dodge in a close second, and Ford off to the side rusting in the ditch (I wonder sometimes if rust was a factory option on some of the late 80's/early 90's Fords). If you want an import, the choice is yours, they're all good (except for the Honda Ridgeline, that is just a minivan with a truck bed and all-wheel drive).

And 94silverado, if that's all you have done to your truck, I highly doubt that it spins the tires through third gear unless you have some really over-inflated bald tires on the back. I have an Acura TL with a 2.5 and I crushed a 98 Silverado (the ones with real fuel injection) that had a K&N and dual exhaust, and my car only spins in first and chirps the tires when it shifts into second. The truck spun his tires through most of first and that was it. Trucks are not built for speed, they're built for low end grunt to get the job done. Just my two cents.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Theres more done to it than whats said but i don't prefer listing every thing i have done to it And for tires i have them da&$ steeltex tires i can't even stand looking at them so that is probally made the most of it. As for getting it up to third it has done it twice now out of the multiple times i have done it. Believe it if you want i was there. The pickup has a lot of money under the hood though so she does what she supposed to.


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

My personal choice now and always will be a Chevy, preferably a Tahoe.

*P*oor
*O*ld
*N*orth-Dakotan
*T*hinks
*I*ts
*A*
*C*adilac

or

*P*ut
*I*n
*N*ew
*T*ransmission
*O*ften


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

I traded in my Chevy 2500HD with 8,500 miles because of all the problems with it. My wife's Tahoe isn't much better and has 11k miles on it...after seeing all the problems in the Chevy dealership I work in, and having previously worked in a Ford garage, I can say one thing..

My next truck will be a Ford Super Duty....


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey Woodpecker, did your Ford make it back home?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Considering that I had never played foosball before. Had you going for a little while. It was lots of fun though!


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Ford all the way you chevy losers.Did you hear that 90% of the older chevy trucks are still on the road ??that's because only 10% made it home.Toyota is a girls truck hell i'd even drive a Dodge before one of those.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

My favorite Model/Company Anagrams are

IROC - Italian Reject Out Cruising
PONTIAC - Poor Old Norwegian Thinks It's A Cadillac
NISSAN - Needs Improvement So Start Again Nipponese


----------

